# Ninn inspires me :)



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been following Ninn's cleaning posts for the last a couple months. She has inspired me to take back my house this summer while I'm off work!!! So far I got my mud room dejunked and cleaned and am working on the laundryroom. I found a mouse had been living in the shelving this winter! Yuck! What a mess!!! I'm cleaning and bleaching as we speak. I made a list of rooms to deep clean and "take back" - so far 2 are checked off thanks to Ninn!!! Thank you Ninn for the encouragement!!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

She is a great inspiration.... 

When I feel like I can't get anything done, I just look in here & see what she's been up too.... Gets me motivated.... 

So, yes Thank You Ninn...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You ladies have GOT to be kidding me! ME? Inspire someone? I am the least motivated person I know! I am the chapter president for procrastinators anonymous!! I never get anything done around here! For pity's sake, it took me 3 months to clean a closet and turn it into a pantry. And THAT was after talking about it for 6 months before that!! ROFL!!!!

I'm so glad that my disaster area inspires others to clean theirs.............lol! Wait till you hear what I did this week! 

The total is as follows:

Took stupid empty wardrobe closet out of sunroom and promptly got it stuck on the front stairwell. It's been there for nearly a week now.

Moved entire sunroom around and created a bedroom for my 18 year old son.

Cleaned and vacuumed the babies room. Changed sheets on their beds.

Cleaned the snake tank. Sort of-got started and she struck at me, so we had to feed her again! She is still acting hungry, too!

Hauled all of my son's stuff out of the closet, unpacked it all (we've been here since September,mind you) and re-arranged the rest of the space. 

Installed shelves for pantry and moved food from kitchen to pantry.

Washed down woodwork in the kitchen again. 

Fixed bent screen in back door again. (almost a daily job now)

Weeded part of the front flower bed, but left the waste in the bed instead of hauling it to the compost bin.

Completely re-arranged the living room, vacuuming under all the furniture and in the closets.

Watched as Mark re-arranged our bedroom. Vacuumed in there too!

Ran back and forth to Binghamton at least 3 times, picking up and dropping off assorted children.

Hung up a shelf in my office, sorted a few storage bins and put away the contents so the bins could be washed and re-used.

Sorted out a bunch of yarn and started to decide on patterns for fair entries.

Finished off and donated a travelghan to a benefit being held for a friend.

Spent WAY to much time sitting around with my feet up, waiting for the swelling to go down.

Finally caved in and agreed to go to the doctor. 

Spent an entire day playing with Marky and Sarah.

Found a new farmer's market.

Researched my chickens and what they need.

Researched my sheep and what they need.

Planned a new greenhouse and started looking for old windows.

AND--waited all week for my new grandson to get here! Still waiting!!!

See? I havent' gotten squat done around here! I did most of that in 2 or 3 days!

Keep in mind, I'm a full time stay at home Ninn and I've gotten very bored some days. Other days, I let the dishes pile up and veg out in front of the tv.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Ninn, I made my hallway closet into a pantry also several years ago. I live in a mobile home, a 36 year old one, with no storage space. A man must have designed this one - and a single man at that! LOL Anyway, I put in shelves and store my canned goods and Pampered Chef stoneware in it. It has made a very nice pantry. Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

cow whisperer said:


> She is a great inspiration....
> 
> When I feel like I can't get anything done, I just look in here & see what she's been up too.... Gets me motivated....
> 
> So, yes Thank You Ninn...


I feel the same way. You give me a little hope that maybe one day I will have cleaned all my closets! By the time I commute to work(45 minutes each way), work (8 1/2 hrs.),get dressed ect.(another hour) and deal with DH and two kids..............sleep feels like the only thing I have time left to do. I get so bummed out when my entire day off is spent catching up on laundry, dishes and vaccuming. I always feel like the big projects will never get done. That is when I started the give away box in the hallway. Trying to organize one item at a time:goodjob:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

That's the way to do it! Baby steps. I didn't get this organized overnight, and I still usually think my house is a pit. I can't wait to get rid of the white kitchen floor!

The thing about the mess is this. It didn't get there overnight. It's not going to be perfect overnight. BUT-if you work on it a little bit every night, it will get better. You will see noticeable differences.

Moongirl, how old are your kids? Is there any reason they can't do their own laundry yet? Even sorting it would be a help. And husbands can do dishes sometimes. If they are a big time consumer for you, check out freecycle or craigs list for a dishwasher. I've seen 3 in the last week. 

One thing I did in our trailer was to take the carpets out and lay linoleum or vinyl tile in each room. Then I put down area rugs for the winter. Once it got muddy out and the rugs were going to be a mess, they got rolled up and stored under the beds! That way, a simple sweep and mop was all that was needed. And for trailer kitchen floors, future is a must!! Seal up that floor so the dirt stays on the surface instead of getting ground up into the tiles!

(i've also used car wax on the fridge, the washer and dryer and the stove hood to keep them shiny and easy to clean.............!!)

I find it amusing that I inspire anyone to clean, when for so many years it was all I could do to keep a path through the living room! It's a process, like any other. Yes, it's easier now that my kids are mostly gone. Kevin is moving home, but he is 18 and cleans up after himself quite nicely.

I also don't have a large farm to care for, small babies still in diapers, etc. My "farm" is a 6x8 garden that has drowned and died this year. My animals are not here yet, and here is almost 5 miles from home. I have time on my hands now that I didn't have before. Hence, the cleaning frenzy! 

It also helps that I LOVE my little apartment. I can reach everything. There are tons of closets and lots of room to maneuver. And simple things like rearranging the living room become really simple. I only had to move 4 items to do that!! And there was room to do it without having to put the coffee table in the kitchen and the chair in the hallway!...........lol! I loved that!

Don't get me wrong, it's still a process. I've been here since September and have not figured out where everything goes in my kitchen!! And that bathroom still gives me fits, too! But the main section of the house looks pretty good. Like I said before, it helps that the kids are all grown and gone. No plates under the sofa, coffee mugs on the windowsill, soda bottles under the tv stand, etc.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Ninn said:


> .
> 
> Moongirl, how old are your kids? Is there any reason they can't do their own laundry yet? Even sorting it would be a help. And husbands can do dishes sometimes. If they are a big time consumer for you, check out freecycle or craigs list for a dishwasher. I've seen 3 in the last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ninn, I think the fact that you do keep plugging away at it is what inspires us to do the same. 

~Mary, chapter president, Procrastinators Anon, Western Division


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Mary, with what you've accomplished since you decided to downsize your herd of goats, I'd say I've been pretty lazy this week! All I've done this week is sit around and wait for the swelling in my legs to go down!! Although, I did finish the bodice on a dress for Lyric and also decided to never use that pattern again. Does that count?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ninn, taking care of your body and doing fiber arts both count!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

WOOHOO- i cleaned the washer and dryer! No wax on them this time, but at least they are washed down and cleaned out. Next, hiring someone to clean the oven. Last time I cleaned an electric oven, I nearly burned the house to the ground. So, I hire this one out.


----------

